# 1947 ST. LOUIS MISSOURI LICENSE PLATE



## Ally Cat (Jan 29, 2022)

Nice condition 1947 St. Louis Missouri license plate.
Measures 2”1/2 x 1”1/2 inches.

Shipping and insurance included with bid.
PayPal F&F or Money order, thanks for looking.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2022)

$25


----------



## Ally Cat (Jan 29, 2022)

No Deal


----------



## MrAustralia (Jan 30, 2022)

$35?


----------



## Ally Cat (Jan 30, 2022)

No Deal


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 30, 2022)

50?


----------



## Ally Cat (Jan 30, 2022)

No Deal


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 1, 2022)

60


----------



## Ally Cat (Feb 1, 2022)

No Deal


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 3, 2022)

70


----------



## Ally Cat (Feb 3, 2022)

No Deal


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 6, 2022)

80?


----------



## Ally Cat (Feb 7, 2022)

No Deal


----------

